
RevDB, the Reverse Debugger for Python - janzer
https://bitbucket.org/pypy/revdb/
======
Drdrdrq
Unfortunate name as it has nothing to do with databases, RevDBG would be much
better... That said, it looks interesting.

~~~
80x25
*db is common nomenclature for debuggers: gdb, lldb, cdb, pdb

~~~
smt88
It's also a common suffix for databases, whereas "dbg" is unambiguous.

~~~
brianwawok
If I saw dbg I would have no idea what you were talking about.

~~~
justinclift
"DBG" == "Debugger" is a fairly common thing.

~~~
brianwawok
Not to me, and have been in the field 10 years. Would be curious to see the
survey results.. all I can say is 100% would not recognize it.

------
janzer
The reason I posted this is that RevDB just had its first beta release, and
now I just found the official blog post announcing that release. So probably
better than the above url would have been this,
[https://morepypy.blogspot.com/2016/09/revdb-
released-v541.ht...](https://morepypy.blogspot.com/2016/09/revdb-
released-v541.html)

------
ramblenode
For anyone who has used this, how does it compare to the PyCharm debugger?
I've found the latter to be an awesomely powerful tool, but I'm in the market
for something smaller that doesn't come bundled with a full IDE.

~~~
mattip
This is a reversible debugger, it records all the state needed to run your
program backwards in time from a breakpoint so you can see find where a
variable assignment went wrong.

You might want to try out the standard Python stdlib command-line debugger
called pdb first, once you get used to that try this.

------
jey
Title should probably have "for Python" appended for clarity.

~~~
sctb
Thanks, we updated the title.

